# Do you always two coat? Same color?



## styles0024 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi. Bid a job yesterday. I am always a two coater even with the slightest color change. HO wants the exact same color. He has flat walls and wants eggshell or something more cleanable. 

Since it is the same color should i bid as one or two coats?

Also any product you recommend other than a basic eggshell for a basement? Cashmere low lustre?


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

We two coat 90% of the time. We do occasionally just tight roll the second coat instead of cutting it in twice. That is of course if the conditions allow! 

Eggshell is the best bet for walls, particularly if they want to lightly wipe them.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Unless you discuss it with HO I would plan on 2 coats. Just in case. If you get away with 1 (which you probably can in a basement) then it's a bonus. 
2nd coat is only 1/4 of the work anyhow..



styles0024 said:


> Hi. Bid a job yesterday. I am always a two coater even with the slightest color change. HO wants the exact same color. He has flat walls and wants eggshell or something more cleanable.
> 
> Since it is the same color should i bid as one or two coats?
> 
> Also any product you recommend other than a basic eggshell for a basement? Cashmere low lustre?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I almost always two coat unless, except sometimes if Im spraying, or if the plan is to do a refresher coat of the same color. 

A few weeks ago I had to use duration for an office room, and it covered good enough, so I left it as a single coat. 


Most of the stuff I do is textured, so even if the color covers good, theres usually some skippers in the texture crevasses, so I just always bid for a two coater.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Changing sheens, I always two coat, but if you use a super high quality paint, that may not be necessary, if you can put the paint on heavy.

If the clients only concern is washability, there are washable flat/matte paints out there. Duration is one of them. PPG Pure Performance flat is washable and cheapish. That would definitely be a one coater.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I two coat 99% of the time even if I don't need to because it isn't worth the hassle of having to come back and redo it.Cut once roll twice on same color ,same finish.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

As Woodco stated, sheen change is just as important to take into account as color change. I always two coat.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have had sheen issues with Aura Matte over O'Leary Ceramic flat in the same color. Lots of hat banding, inconsistent sheen until the second coat. Too risky to promise a one coat even when changing product in the same sheen.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It's such a small percentage of the actual work time it's usually quite worth putting on a second coat. It's much easier than trying to get a perfect coat with one coat. Coming back because you missed a spot or because the sheen isn't holding out is a big enough headache and time consumer that a little proactive second coat will in the long term be much more cost efficient.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

I've only done it once, Ultra Spec flat over Ultra Spec or Superhide flat on a rental. Guy at the paint store recommended going the color down darker (customer didn't care, just wanted to pay me for one coat...) I did and in some rooms I had issues and needed to second coat. I finally figured out the strategy was to roll and backroll everything, and backrolled I had seemingly 100% coverage that way.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Same color and same sheen, one should do. But I mark where any holes were spackled and hit those spots with paint first, otherwise you will see them if only one coat is applied. 

Any color or sheen change, two coats.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

With the genius of paint n' primer in one...EVERYBODY is putting on two coats these days- in half the time, with half the effort!!!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

"for $79.99 a room you expect TWO coats! No, that will be $399.99"


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Existing flat will suck in the first coat. Two coats required!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

apartments are usually done with one coat. Are you painting apartments?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

RH said:


> Same color and same sheen, one should do. But I mark where any holes were spackled and hit those spots with paint first, otherwise you will see them if only one coat is applied.
> 
> Any color or sheen change, two coats.


I use caulk for small holes. No flashing issues.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PACman said:


> apartments are usually done with one coat. Are you painting apartments?


Why do they call them apartments, when they're all stuck together?:surprise:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Why do they call stuff on ships "Cargo" and stuff on cars, "Shipment?"

Why are boobs good?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

F*ck you, Im getting IN the plane!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Why do they call stuff on ships "Cargo" and stuff on cars, "Shipment?"
> 
> Why are boobs good?


careful there. people are watching.:vs_cool:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?


----------



## styles0024 (Sep 12, 2017)

Many thanks!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Not always. If it's the same color I'll apply a single coat. You still have to spot prime over the mudded areas. Sheen makes little difference.

I'll say this. If the drywall has never been properly primed by idiot NC painters you can run into problems. Just yesterday I used a low tack green masking tape and the paint was pulled off of the drywall when removing it. I did some investigating and it looks like the painters "primed" it with a cheap contractor paint called Hi Hide by General Paint.

My fear when painting only ceilings is masking over unprimed drywall. Sometimes you have to repaint all the walls at no cost because the tape pulls off the paint when removing it. It's always a gamble.

I've since started to warn potential clients that this could be an issue and I put it into the contract. This caveat loses me work but I have to do it. 

You can't always use low tack tape because it might not be able to hold the weight of the poly covering the walls. Frog tape is a fairly high tack masking tape and so is the Blue. I never use 3M 2020 on drywall because it is a very high tack tape.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Well it really depends on how well you inspect your work. If you only look at it at a 90* angle in low light, one coat is fine.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've frequently painted eggshell over the same existing color and sheen and found that I've still had to second coat. Especially in office setting where the return air vents pull a lot of dust onto the upper sixteen inches of wall next to the ceiling. 

How to estimate something like that? For all of the logistics it takes to: 
1. meet with the owner 
2. do a site walk 
3. estimate labor and material 
4. make a list of things needed 
5. pick up materials and supplies
6. arrange a start date 
7. load up the vehicle
8. drive to the site 
9. meet with the customer again after climbing forty two stairs
10. remove everything necessary to do the job, including the stand up piano right next to the wall and the un-emptied china cabinet
11. cover everything in the area not getting painted
12. moving around the ladder
13. chasing the cat off the drops
14. smelling some strange meal being prepared
15. Drinking lukewarm Sanka to be polite

...you might as well do another coat while you're set up.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

You have to be very polite if you drink the Sanka! I just politely pretend to sip it and then put it down and "forget" where I put it.

And that smell is probably biryani.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> Not always. If it's the same color I'll apply a single coat. You still have to spot prime over the mudded areas. Sheen makes little difference.
> 
> I'll say this. If the drywall has never been properly primed by idiot NC painters you can run into problems. Just yesterday I used a low tack green masking tape and the paint was pulled off of the drywall when removing it. I did some investigating and it looks like the painters "primed" it with a cheap contractor paint called Hi Hide by General Paint.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of back in the day, when the companies I worked for never used actual primer. We just sprayed our flat wall paint on everything. That s was our ceilings, and closets, and then we rolled out wall colors on that. We used basic yellow masking tape, and never had paint pull off the wall. Now that I use primers, I get that problem, but I figured out that its only when I prime the wall, and first coat the same day. Im about ready to go back to using flat paint instead of primer. It seemed to work better. We used KM 550 back in the day. Some tracts had a prep coat sprayed before texture. These ones, we would spray one good heavy coat of 550 on without backrolling, and it always touched up great, and never pulled off with tape. Tracts that werent prep coated, we would do the same thing, except walls, but not ceilings,m would be backrolled. And it always turned out good. ANother comany would do the same thing except we used Ultra spec instead of 550. No adhesion problems, and no touch up problems ever. We even used it to prime the trim before the enamel. We sanded it and shot our semigoss on one coat. Its just as good as another I do the 'proper' way this day and age.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

kmp said:


> I two coat 99% of the time even if I don't need to because it isn't worth the hassle of having to come back and redo it.Cut once roll twice on same color ,same finish.



You put on two coats when repainting the same color??


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup, always. I bid for two and they get two.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Wasteful.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

jeffnc said:


> Wasteful.


Often times a paint job that looks decent with one coat upon a quick look over won't hold up to close scrutiny. There are many factors that influence what the final product looks like. Natural light vs. artificial light and angle at which the walls are viewed are two of the major culprits that can turn a wall that looks great into one that needs a second coat. And holidays can escape the painters eye on the first coat, but bound to be picked up by the customer. All good reasons to just two coat while you are set up. Two coating never gave a painter a bad reputation!

Hardly a waste. But some never even bother to inspect their work thoroughly after one coat. So of course one coat is fine.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Often times a paint job that looks decent with one coat upon a quick look over won't hold up to close scrutiny. There are many factors that influence what the final product looks like. Natural light vs. artificial light and angle at which the walls are viewed are two of the major culprits that can turn a wall that looks great into one that needs a second coat. And holidays can escape the painters eye on the first coat, but bound to be picked up by the customer. All good reasons to just two coat while you are set up. Two coating never gave a painter a bad reputation!
> 
> Hardly a waste. But some never even bother to inspect their work thoroughly after one coat. So of course one coat is fine.


All that plus- it's what they're paying for! I know I wouldn't like it if the customer walked in after the first coat and said: "Looks good! Lemme give you half what we agreed on and you can hit the road!"


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Two coating never gave a painter a bad reputation!



It sure as hell does - if 2 coats aren't enough and 3 are required.




Lightningboy65 said:


> Hardly a waste.



It is if 1 works. You're painting the same paint over the same paint. Now think about that for a second. Let's say you're doing your 2 coat paint job. So you put your first coat on. Now there's 1 coat of that paint on the wall. But now you've got to paint it again - with 2 coats right? Because 2 coats always, right? Follow that out to its logical conclusion.





Lightningboy65 said:


> But some never even bother to inspect their work thoroughly after one coat.



Then again, some do.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Fman said:


> All that plus- it's what they're paying for! I know I wouldn't like it if the customer walked in after the first coat and said: "Looks good! Lemme give you half what we agreed on and you can hit the road!"



That's precisely what same say to me when I'm working on larger punch lists and remodels, hourly work.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

One coat over the same color is still just one coat of paint. What does that same coat of paint look like over white? It looks thin of course. Holidays and lap marks, not to mention hat bands. Over time one coat looks awful. Two coats looks good for a long time and keeps the phone ringing.........


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

jeffnc said:


> It sure as hell does - if 2 coats aren't enough and 3 are required.
> 
> 
> Well, you got me there, Jeff!:biggrin:
> ...


As I'm sure you do. But many might be surprised if they took a look at their one coat jobs.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> One coat over the same color is still just one coat of paint.



No, it's 3, or 4, or 5.....


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> No, it's 3, or 4, or 5.....


I see your point, why bother painting it at all.......


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> I see your point, why bother painting it at all.......



Maybe the problem is you're putting on a dry film thickness of .8 mils instead of 1.6, or maybe you're not applying it very well.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Of course painting isn’t always about just appearance. That second coat may be needed in high traffic areas like hallways and stairwells, bathrooms, kitchens, or the walls of kids’ rooms.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Good lord, people.... 2 coats, standard. UNLESS, the client is intentionally saving money due to selling/renting the house, make ready, refreshing a color, or is a cheap ass, and just wants one coat, no matter what the outcome looks like. 

Its really that simple..

Is someone wants a good paint job, its two coats, PERIOD.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

RH said:


> That second coat may be needed in high traffic areas like hallways and stairwells, bathrooms, kitchens, or the walls of kids’ rooms.



Yeah of course that's possible. We're talking about this: "I two coat... even if I don't need to"


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Industry standard is two coats. Obviously your standards are different.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, they are. They are not mindless standards for people who can't think about the technical aspects of home improvement. Two or three or one coat is a means to an end. I think about things like wet film thickness, viscosity, dry film thickness, leveling, working time, solids content, resin content. Those who think in terms like that tend to have a higher standard than thinking in terms written for workers at an 8th grade reading level making $15/hr. You don't find many of those people reading forums like this now, do you?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have been painting since 1986 and I know all about dft,wmt, solids, work time, blah, blah, woof woof.Two coats always. So now lets argue about when a carpenter say's measure twice, cut once.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

kmp said:


> I have been painting since 1986 and I know all about dft,wmt, solids, work time, blah, blah, woof woof.Two coats always.



I'll bet your deep reds look real nice. "Call back".


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Gray primer, full dry time between coats. May put a third coat on if i don't like the way it looks,


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

kmp said:


> Gray primer, full dry time between coats. May put a third coat on if i don't like the way it looks,



Hmm, what happened to two coats always?


The dogma in this forum gets really mind numbing sometimes.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Look we can go down this road if you want but quit sputtering and keep on putting on one coat and I will put on two and give the customer what they are paying for.


----------



## KooLayed369 (Jan 8, 2018)

jeffnc said:


> Hmm, what happened to two coats always?
> 
> 
> The dogma in this forum gets really mind numbing sometimes.


I dont think he, or anyone in this thread, has said or implied "two coats ONLY always, no matter what the outlying circumstances are and with no other factors taken into consideration." I think they mean something more along the lines of 2 coats minimum for most jobs, with some outliers needing more or less coats. I mean, Ive even done "paint" jobs where I just cleaned the surface and the client was happy! (even more possible now with Scuff-x ). You do whats needed for the job, but I think most would agree 1 coat standard is a lousy way to run a business. 

Also, I think you were flawed in thinking of each subsequent coat as just painting on top of another coat. If you put on 2 coats of paint, or even 58,000, and come back in 1 week, 1 month, 1 year...whatever time frame, you are not painting on top of fresh paint. You are painting a new, different substrate than previous jobs, and that substrate needs to be properly prepared. Whether thats stripping/removing previous coatings, cleaning and applying an appropriate primer, or replacing completely and starting from scratch, its the prep that determines the coatings look. And maybe you are the king of prep and you always achieve perfect, even coverage with no flashing or adhesion issues ever, so 1 coat is enough to get you paid. But 2 coats is where the durability comes in. A paint with a set solids content will cover a set square footage when applied at a certain WFT and will dry to a certain DFT, I think we all understand that rudimentary paint knowledge. But, when you take that same set, and do it again on top of its self within an applicable recoat time, you get something more durable than a single layer. 

Now, we can sit here and argue thumbtacks over pushpins, but a point is a point. Paint is engineered to work a certain way. It could probably work it many different ways, but probably best to use it the way it was designed. 

Just my 2 cents. My fiance hates when Im so literal about everything, so its something Ive been working on. Have a good day all!!!


----------



## Kodiak Painting (Jul 16, 2019)

Even same color and sheen can still be noticeable in certain lighting conditions. If it is a low light room then one should be fine but well lit rooms should be double coated including the cut in work. Bid the job out for a price to do it right, and save money on going back.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's funny this should come up this week. I do two coats pretty much without fail, except just last week on a job. Customers were getting their house ready to sell and wanted the same color just to make things look fresh. Unfortunately, they had already bought the paint (and started painting as well but ran out of steam, and time) and they went with flat over the existing eggshell sheen. 

They had already done several rooms with one coat, and looking into the light you could see all sorts of misssed spots with the higher sheen poking through. I put a second coat down in those areas and went ahead and first coated the other rooms, making sure to check for thin spots. Touched up any I saw and things looked good. 

Had they been planning on staying in the house, I never would have even considered one coat, but since they only wanted to create a good first impression, it looked fine. The job was bid T&M, I was content to do it the way I did it, and they were happy with the smaller price tag.

I'm sure the majority of us put two full coats down in most of our jobs, but there are times when one is fine. And more importantly, it will make the customer happy.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, doing flat over sheens never covers right in just one.

But yeah, I've had clients that just wanted one coat, so I gave them one coat, AS IS.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

RH said:


> Same color and same sheen, one should do. But I mark where any holes were spackled and hit those spots with paint first, otherwise you will see them if only one coat is applied.



Of course, flashing is a different matter.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

KooLayed369 said:


> I dont think he, or anyone in this thread, has said or implied "two coats ONLY always, no matter what the outlying circumstances are and with no other factors taken into consideration."



That is in fact a mantra that has been repeated in this and other forums many times.


----------



## APPNW (Jul 9, 2019)

Whatever is said, by whomever, im sure you will pick it apart......
2 coats for the win!


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

This @jeffnc guy is determined to piss on everyone's leg who disagrees with him. If everyone around you says that you're wrong, you might need to reevaluate your idea.

PS: Two coats except on rental same-color repaints.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

TWO COATS!!!

One up.

One down...


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...aw1yrN4tn4M1QTe_C6Ck_g8s&ust=1564672424782923


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> This @*jeffnc* guy is determined to piss on everyone's leg who disagrees with him.



Ah yes, that old strategy. If I don't agree with something someone says, then obviously I piss on everyone who disagrees with anything I think. You need some work on critical thinking.



The irony here is that the people who have been saying "two coats always" don't even believe it.


It's about dogma Eagle Cap. Go ahead and Google it.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Man, just give it up.


----------



## Mattfishpaint77 (Aug 10, 2019)

Even with the same color always paint 2 coats when changing the sheen. The only time you should one coat is when changing to flat. But even changing to flat it may take 2 depending on what you're going over.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Mattfishpaint77 said:


> Even with the same color always paint 2 coats when changing the sheen. The only time you should one coat is when changing to flat. But even changing to flat it may take 2 depending on what you're going over.


I disagree. Changing something to flat with one coat usually leaves little micro shiny spots. Not all over the place, but there will usually be a few of them, especially on texture.


----------



## Soniyabasera (Aug 13, 2019)

_I have been 2 coatings since ages. Even if it looks fine in the first coat it has become a habit to go fo the second coat just to make sure that there are no flaws. From last year I've switched to a different paint, with kamdhenu paints I don't need to go with the second coat._


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Always do a second coat! So i can sell more paint duh!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Before anyone asks, Kamdhenu is a fairly large paint company in India i believe. Really nice website too. Says they have 652 dealers which is a pretty good amount. Don't know if it smells as bad as behr does though.

And welcome Soniyabasera! It's always fun to have input from places other than North America on PT. To bad all the Aussies left. Still don't know what happened to that one guy who went fishing on the rocks that one day.....


----------



## AlWood (May 29, 2019)

Dirt, sheen, faded spots, texture differences, minor mistakes all show through 1 coat in places. I always do at least 2 coats (is that better?). Sometimes a third is required.

Years ago, when I was starting painting, I left Behr for good after having to do 4 or 5 coats to get a deep purple color, but only 2 with SW. Never went back, though maybe their premium has improved.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

One thing I'd like to ask... two coats or one on trim? I for a while did one only on trim, as most of the time I was going same color over, or over primer roughly the same color. I guess to some extent I put paint on heavier than some other people (one guy I work for complains about that, not even in the context of runs/drips, just using more paint to do a job than he does...) and tried to use pretty good trim paint so I could do that. Doors rolled would usually get two, but I mean casings, etc, I'd do one. Then working for others, though, they usually wanted two on trim. I had no clients unhappy with one coat on trim, just wondering what people do for that. With one guy I work with just due to my brush choice, technique, etc, he was surprised at some of my trim coming out looking two coated without runs/etc with one coat. But I tend to like brushes like Silver Tips on trim due to having a lot of thinner bristles and being pretty soft, so you can leave a heavier coat and not get brush marks, but also not leave space between the leveled out brush marks. 

Thoughts, to open another can of worms?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Put on as many coats as you can get the HO to pay for but remember if you cause the room to get smaller, they will be pissed!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Well if there is already 5 coats on the trim and you put on one more coat, how many coats of paint are really on there?!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Well if there is already 5 coats on the trim and you put on one more coat, how many coats of paint are really on there?!


This is exactly the point I made in another thread. There're times when you just can't avoid applying several coats of paint. Like on a bare substrate for example. But on repaints, it's painters choice, depending on existing coating conditions of course. And it also depends on what the owner will tolerate in terms of budget and aesthetic expectations. 

With that said, many manufacturers recommend two coats not only to ensure opacity, but also to ensure claims of other performance qualities, like washability, abrasion resistance, moisture resistance, chemical resistance, and in some cases fire resistance.

I would add that lead encapsulation often requires multiple coats of an appropriate paint to create a sufficient barrier.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I do one coat on trim a lot. Thats under the "same color" clause, as long as its a repaint. Most people just want a refresher coat on the trim to make it look nice.

My two coat standard policy really just applies to brushing and rolling walls. Standard, does not mean "always," either. But generally, its best to give two coats even if it looks good after the first. There will almost always be something you miss, or some sheen variance. You know it will look great, and you know there wont be skippers or sheen holidays. 

But, I can spray and backroll most walls with one coat, and they will look great, no problem. Its very rare that I do that though, unless walls and lids are getting the same color.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The only time I'm one coating is if it's the exact sheen and color, that applies to ceilings walls and trim. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Kind of surprised this thread has made it to 4 pages, but I guess we've seen stranger things on PT.


The nursing home here in town has me one coat the rooms when someone moves out for whatever reason. This would be in the 'assisted living' section which is more like retirement living as opposed to 'long term care'. People pay a fortune to stay in these rooms. Even if the room has one single nail hole that I could easily touch up to an acceptable level. When someone moves in they want the place to smell like it's been freshly painted. I joke with my wife that I could just dump a gallon in my paint tray, lock the door and have a nap.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You know those old people walls are clean AF, too.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodco said:


> You know those old people walls are clean AF, too.



For the most part, they aren't actually that bad in the retirement living areas. These are folks with lots of money. They're paying around $3K/month to start and it goes up from there depending on needs. Every now and again you get one that looks a little more 'rental' with 'stuff' on the walls. Especially if they've been experiencing dementia, alzheimers, etc.



So far, I've yet to have to paint in the long term care area where people really aren't doing well. Most of the rooms in there are doubled, tripled or even quadrupled up. You can't paint them unless they're empty and moving someone out of one of those rooms even for a day involves applications being filed to the Ministry of Health, etc. Thus they rarely get painted. The ones I have painted weren't gross, but man had they ever had some awful paint jobs done in the past. I don't even want to know what they were painting over.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> For the most part, they aren't actually that bad in the retirement living areas. These are folks with lots of money. They're paying around $3K/month to start and it goes up from there depending on needs. Every now and again you get one that looks a little more 'rental' with 'stuff' on the walls. Especially if they've been experiencing dementia, alzheimers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I've yet to have to paint in the long term care area where people really aren't doing well. Most of the rooms in there are doubled, tripled or even quadrupled up. You can't paint them unless they're empty and moving someone out of one of those rooms even for a day involves applications being filed to the Ministry of Health, etc. Thus they rarely get painted. The ones I have painted weren't gross, but man had they ever had some awful paint jobs done in the past. I don't even want to know what they were painting over.


Or “who”. 

With the turnover in those places, painting between each vacancy will eventually result in a loss of square footage.:devil3:


----------

